# Benefits of Asphalt Roofing Shingles?



## christysk (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello,

Please share the benefits of Asphalt roofing shingles over metal roof. 

I have planned to get my roof build with asphalt roofing shingles but some of my friends suggested me to go with metal roof, I am confused between both. 
Please share your opinion over it. :confused1:

Thanks


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

I probably have not been a professional roofer for as long as a lot of the people on this site that are professionals answering questions oh, but I do have the necessary knowledge experience and know how for the materials, their uses, their characteristics, and what they're like to work with I don't know how much they cost how long they will last you. The following is based on my own experience with tear off, installation of new materials, ordering of materials, and working with those materials.

So having said all of that, lets do pro's & con's for each type of material that was specifically asked about. That's a great way to make the best decision for this type of thing.

ASPHALT (COMP 3-TAB/ARCHITECTURAL) SHINGLES:
Pro's:
-Inexpensive
-Wide variety of colors, styles, types, and brands.
-Will work on roofs of all pitch EXCEPT for flat roofs.
-CAN be installed by non-professional people with a little research done beforehand and as long as the person(s) doing the work have the required tools.

Con's:
-Average life of materials (properly installed) is 12-15years so must be replaced more frequently.
-Leaks more likely (particularly when install is done by unlicensed sub or DIY laborer/crew)
-Clean up (both during tearoff/install daily process AND post completion site cleaning) requires more time and attention to detail as well as job specific equipment (i.e. mgnetic nail sweeper, dump trailer/truck, rakes, brooms, wheelbarrows, and work gloves.

METAL PANEL (STANDING SEAM, MASTER 'R' PANEL, CORRUGATED PANELS, METAL SLAT/SHAKES, ETC ..)
Pros:
-Materials last longer both before an after install (50-75yrs installed properly.
-Less likely to leak (again, when install is done correctly)
-Great for use on homes in mountain and rural areas.
-Best material for homes in regions that typically get a lot of snow and rain.
-Better for control of home interior tempurature and attic air-flowing properly.
-Less mess to clean up before during, and after tearoff/install.

Con's:
-Materials are more expensive.
-Material handling, prep, and installation requires specialized knowledge, skills, techniques, tools, and equipment for proper installation.
-Less variety available and availability of material colors/styles differs from locales/areas.
-Fewer qualified, licensed, and bonded professionals available on short notice or for repairs.
-Not an option for use on roofs under certain pitch (i.e. steepness, incline, etc...). Use on 6:12 and steeper is best.

So there it is in a nutshell. It really all depends on where you're at, what your budget is, how often you're looking to replace your roof, and what you're wanting it to look like, and how it functions as a system in your home. Cuz when you get right down to it, rough are an actual system just like any other. And while some roof can be done by unlicensed and unbonded workers or DIY'ers, remember that if the work is not done by a licensed and bonded professional roofing contractor more often than not your roof will not be under warranty and repairs or replacement due to mistakes during the installation process will be very costly to you personally. I hope this helps guide your decision. And feel free to ask anymore questions you might have on the subject.


----------

